# Activision Blizzard loses 1.5 Billion $ Market Cap valuation since launch of Destiny



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2014)

> On September 9th, Destiny launched bringing the valuation of Activision Blizzard's stock, ATVI, to 23.73$ at its closing, close to an All-time high of 24.18$.
> 
> The past few days however, it seems investors are singing a different tune due to Destiny lukewarm reviews and disappointing sell-through - over 500 million $ worth of shipments were sent out to retailers - nonetheless only 325 million $ sold-through thus far effectively leaving 175 million $ worth of inventory on store shelves.
> 
> As such, ever since the launch of Destiny, the stock has now rapidly declined, losing over 10% of its valuation to where it stands currently 21.60$ ish - 1.5 billion $ erased from ATVI's market cap in just a few days.



watching reruns of this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2014)

It's actually selling well.. But the expected sales are high just like the expectations of the game itself.. It's only fair I guess


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2014)

The sad part is Destiny is so fucking average that it's a tremendous example of marketing working its magic. Throw enough money at something and it will sell, no matter how unremarkable it is.

Most unjustified hype I've witnessed in the last few years.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2014)

More than WatchDogs and Tittyfall?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> More than WatchDogs and Tittyfall?



by far.... no doubts


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 17, 2014)

More call of duty it is then.

I'm sorry for those guys when that franchise gets stale.


----------



## Juub (Sep 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The sad part is Destiny is so fucking average that it's a tremendous example of marketing working its magic. Throw enough money at something and it will sell, no matter how unremarkable it is.
> 
> Most unjustified hype I've witnessed in the last few years.



People haven't learned their lessons.

Titanfall
Watch Dogs
Destiny

All franchises that were supposed to be game changers ended up being decent and unremarkable titles. The marketing hype train in the game industry has run out of control. It now reminds me of Hollywood.

That is a bad thing by the way.


----------



## sworder (Sep 17, 2014)

Juub said:


> People haven't learned their lessons.
> 
> Titanfall
> Watch Dogs
> ...



Most of the hype comes from the fanboys

Say what you will about Destiny but the beta was available for PS4 for 2 entire weeks, not counting the first private beta before the public one

If people honestly didn't know what to expect, that's on them


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2014)

sworder said:


> Most of the hype comes from the fanboys
> 
> Say what you will about Destiny but the beta was available for PS4 for 2 entire weeks, not counting the first private beta before the public one
> 
> *If people honestly didn't know what to expect, that's on them*



I have to agree. The beta gave me an idea that game was not for me. Didn't feel right to me at all.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 18, 2014)

I think Destiny is going to be the new COD. The game is going to sell a ton and many people are going to like it. But "Hardcore gamers" are going to hate on it a lot, the fact that another FPS and a new ip at that is selling more than their favorite RPG, JRPG, Fighting, puzzle, etc for some reason gets people really mad.


----------

